# Songs you hate



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZttcMBn7Q6g]Justin Hayward-Forever Autumn (With lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeBItmYwo1k]Feelings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b07-yKnKRMQ]Debby Boone You light up my life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-GApOqzgWM]The Seekers - Georgy Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFHWl-ZyRAg](You're) Having My Baby - Paul Anka and Odia Coates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2C5TjS2sh4]Roxette - It Must Have Been Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

And given your user name, no disrespect intended. I loved most of his songs. Just not this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

No worries!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCccPGtjaCU]Rod Stewart - Rhythm of my heart [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Sep 27, 2013)

Dam Boop you hate alot of good songs


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

Tank said:


> Dam Boop you hate alot of good songs



Phfft.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

Anything by Tom Waits.  None of his songs escape my loathing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-pywHFUbGw]Tom Waits - Hows It Gonna End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM]N.W.A FUCK DA POLICE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

Tank said:


> N.W.A FUCK DA POLICE - YouTube



Good one, (or bad one).  I managed five seconds of it.  I don't know any rap songs, but I know I hate them.  


This one makes me puke.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejxFeS47OZ8]Chris de Burgh - Lady in Red 1996 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2013)

There's a lot of songs I can't stand

Thing is, I don't listen enough to figure out much about them.

crap by rhianna, bieber, madanna, all their songs suck.  Rolling Stones; I have no idea why these guys got famous.

oh wait, heres one;  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUIbZVhJ4gc]Boys 'Round Here Blake Shelton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Anything by Tom Waits.  None of his songs escape my loathing.
> 
> Tom Waits - Hows It Gonna End - YouTube



oo please....how can you not love waits...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7UHd7NVegE]Tom Waits - (Looking For) The Heart Of Saturday Night - YouTube[/ame]

what a great drinking song.....

here is the song i hate.....if i go into a store and its playing...i leave....

fire and rain by taylor....i just dont like his music


----------



## Tank (Sep 27, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> There's a lot of songs I can't stand
> 
> Thing is, I don't listen enough to figure out much about them.
> 
> ...


Love this song


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI]Madonna - Vogue (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

Some songs I could almost tolerate before they got overplayed. This one, not so much. I don't think I ever liked it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgr3-FBiKms]Dr. Hook and the medicine show - Sharing The Night Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ]Bo Donaldson - Billy Don't Be A Hero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0]LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ]Starship - We Built This City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFMD0l7HuIs]Elton John Performs 'I'm Still Standing' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEoUa0Hlso]KT Tunstall - Suddenly I See (Larger Than Life Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8naoe1YYFak]Spandau Ballet - True *LYRICS* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lscp1GCjUQ]"Hey There Lonely Girl" Live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A]Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onjaC3A2xjk]School Of Fish - 3 Strange Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 27, 2013)

Anything by Billy Joel.  Just  . . . . ewwww.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 27, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> The Seekers - Georgy Girl - YouTube




You couldn't be more wrong...


----------



## Granny (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the only song I really ever hated was "Duke of Earl."  Stupid song from late 50s/early 60s.  It always irritated the hell out of me.  No, I'm not going to look for it on Youtube and post it.  If I never hear it again it will be too soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

hjmick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The Seekers - Georgy Girl - YouTube
> ...



I couldn't spin the dial fast enough when that song came on.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 27, 2013)

And I love these guys but this? HOY!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJYE4HUtwBE]feeling groovy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 27, 2013)

Overplayed and overhyped. Can't stand to hear it anymore.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]

Not a big fan of hers, but this song really sucks.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKYKNZvQ6Jc]Céline Dion - Taking Chances - YouTube[/ame]

The music is great, but I can't stand Axl Rose's "singing". 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tmc8rJgxUI]Gun's N' Roses - Knockin On Heavens Door - YouTube[/ame]

I like John Lennon, but can't stand Yoko Ono's shrieking, so any song featuring her.

All rap "music". Can't stand it. Hate it when the fucker across the street rattles my windows blaring that shit.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not going to torture myself by risking exposure to actually hearing:

Oh Mickey (You're So Lame You're So Lame Blow Out Your Brain)

Worst song evah.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZesRI6HhuXQ]Hootie and The Blowfish -Only wanna be with you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru6oaMLzXYA]Neil Diamond - Song sung blue 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Sep 28, 2013)

Anything by either one of these two bellowers.  Damn, they suck.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNX1JLRSiyg]Don't know much ( with lyrics ) - Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 28, 2013)

Anything by Bread but especially:

Bread - Guitar Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI]Bread - Guitar Man (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 28, 2013)

I guess I should be glad they didn't also make songs about being mad, bad, clad, sad, etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDE1QlDxYNI]I'm So Glad-Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIAzQ6M2Bow]THE LEMON PIPERS- " GREEN TAMBOURINE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsMqb9RQWGE]LEO SAYER WHEN I NEED YOU 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2013)

Chipmunk love

A song so horrid that you can't find it on youtube b/c of all the alvin and the chipmunks crap


----------



## Noomi (Sep 28, 2013)

This one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhFnTjia_I]Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline High Quality neildiamond - YouTube[/ame]

Sorry. Lol.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 28, 2013)

Muskrat Love.

Try topping that in the stupidity category.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

Borillar said:


> I guess I should be glad they didn't also make songs about being mad, bad, clad, sad, etc.
> 
> I'm So Glad-Cream - YouTube


You mother-fucker!

Go fuck yourself!

How dare you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8]Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fowuazq-140]Billy Wilder's ONE, TWO, THREE - Torture scene (widescreen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GesxnaEFYQ]Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody HD (Rocks on Montreal) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZLBZ3eD7wI]Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It For The Boy (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHVahJwW-EY]TELL LAURA I LOVE HER - RAY PETERSON 1960.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHQsmIaDBY]Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys - YouTube


That's a little over the top!

Even for this thread.


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2013)

that smirking, tearjerking worst song of all times :   "Honey" by Bobby Goldsboro

See the tree, how big it's grown
But friend it hasn't been too long
It wasn't big
I laughed at her and she got mad
The first day that she planted it, was just a twig
Then the first snow came
And she ran out to brush the snow away
So it wouldn't die

.....................................................blah blah sniff sniff, kleenex ... I will be sick


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   I can't bring myself  posting a video ...its too irritating.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYi0NjS1JWU]The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

skye said:


> that smirking, tearjerking worst song of all times :   "Honey" by Bobby Goldsboro
> 
> See the tree, how big it's grown
> But friend it hasn't been too long
> ...



i'm pretty sure that my diabetes was caused by that song...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > that smirking, tearjerking worst song of all times :   "Honey" by Bobby Goldsboro
> ...



bwhahahaha


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn! Where did I put that insulin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be - YouTube


Do not tell my AC/DC brethren, but that song ain't that bad.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUXoFGopZnQ]Tony Orlando & Dawn KNOCK THREE TIMES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TgoF-ccdGM]Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 28, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I should be glad they didn't also make songs about being mad, bad, clad, sad, etc.
> ...



Really?? I mean the music is OK - good even. But the lyrics? "I'm so glad. I'm so glad. I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad" repeated ad infinitum? OK, you're the gladdest motherfucker around. Shut up already.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

skye said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Ya gotta love the hair!


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...




I hate it  




lol


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Really?? I mean the music is OK - good even. But the lyrics? "I'm so glad. I'm so glad. I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad" repeated ad infinitum? OK, you're the gladdest motherfucker around. Shut up already.


You do not fuck with The Cream!

I suppose you hate _*I Feel Free*_, as well?

I don't know what to do?

I don't know what to do?

I................don't................know...................what.................to do?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

And now, by popular acclaim, the worst song ever to make it to the top 30:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0x8S1U7O3w]Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL  some of the songs here are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMddte6yD2w]Chuck Berry Live 1972 ~ My Ding-a-Ling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhWMO12d9gA]BOBBY VINTON-ROSES ARE RED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8]David Hasselhoff - Hooked on a Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> [/I]ch?v=hMddte6yD2w]Chuck Berry Live 1972 ~ My Ding-a-Ling - YouTube



This here song
It ain't so bad
The cutest little song you ever had
Those of you who will not sing
You must be playing with your own ding-a-ling!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT9QZBGyXjU]Edd Byrnes & Connie Stevens "Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Chuck Berry Live 1972 ~ My Ding-a-Ling - YouTube


Hey, I dug that song....

_...when I was 15._


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-yy2URAYqU]William shatner in Lucy in the sky with diamonds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2013)

Borillar said:


> William shatner in Lucy in the sky with diamonds - YouTube


I used to smoke hash to that song!


----------



## S.J. (Sep 29, 2013)

The guy in the middle looks kinda like Bill Clinton, doesn't he?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Jzl_bx3fI]Newbeats Bread And Butter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lul-Y8vSr0I]William Shatner "Sings" 'Rocket Man' (1978) - BEST QUALITY! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApC1jxemzfU]Macarena with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > William shatner in Lucy in the sky with diamonds - YouTube
> ...



With William Shatner singing it?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 29, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


That explains a lot.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0lf_fE3HwA]Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape ft. Akon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



It might sound a lot better with some really good hash. Or induce laughing fits.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz1ex78QeQI]Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGbnua2kSa8]That's What Friends Are For - Dionne Warwick & Friends HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Sep 29, 2013)

An anemic rendition  of the that droning song "Feelings"  which could be used as the theme for the current PC political climate in today's world.

My ears hurt now...  Glad I do not have a bionic ear.

Lindsay Wagner - Feelings 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLTE3iOkrfs]Lindsay Wagner - Feelings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Sep 29, 2013)

Hated the "Bubblegum" sound.  They couldn't even come up with decent names for the songs.  See a pattern?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o]The Archies - Sugar, Sugar (Original 1969 Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

The Archies- Sugar, Sugar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkxAf6RxC-g]1910 Fruitgum Company - Yummy Yummy Yummy - YouTube[/ame]

1910 Fruitgum Company- Yummy, Yummy, Yummy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V-FYolawTw]Ohio Express - Chewy Chewy (1968) - YouTube[/ame]

Ohio Express- Chewy, Chewy


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 29, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody HD (Rocks on Montreal) - YouTube



oohh HELL NOOO!

Satan will have his 'special poker' all lubed up for you.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Bo Donaldson - Billy Don't Be A Hero - YouTube



No love for Civil War songs, then...?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Anything by Billy Joel.  Just  . . . . ewwww.



I guess Lady Gaga and Britney Spears are more your speed, then?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I'm not going to torture myself by risking exposure to actually hearing:
> 
> Oh Mickey (You're So Lame You're So Lame Blow Out Your Brain)
> 
> Worst song evah.



That song was written for a man, originally titled, _Oh, Kitty_.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

skye said:


> that smirking, tearjerking worst song of all times :   "Honey" by Bobby Goldsboro
> 
> See the tree, how big it's grown
> But friend it hasn't been too long
> ...



That resulted from a bet...someone bet him he couldn't write a song about a tree.

He's a pretty good songwriter...and I have *never* met a father who could listen to his _Watchin' Scotty Grow_ without tearing up a bit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 29, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be - YouTube



Actually titled _Last Kiss_, that song was inspired by a true story...a car containing two couples hit a stalled truck.  Both women died, both guys survived.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybeke7_d1zE]JOHN DENVER Sunshine on my shoulders with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

"Sunshine, on my shoulders - gives me sunburn!"


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to have to do this to you all, but it just dosn't get any worse than this:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3ouKAhxZbQ]Tony Orlando & Dawn - Tie A Yellow Ribbon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 29, 2013)

Freebird


----------



## Borillar (Sep 30, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Freebird



Sacrilege!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZr6AE-u2UM]Rod Stewart - Tonight's The Night [Gonna Be Alright] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I really want to hurt you...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylhQ8MnDlI]Culture club - do you really want to hurt me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2V3SNrkpp0]Howard Jones - No One Is To Blame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2013)

MacArthur Park: Richard Harris

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WHx0B90FUc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WHx0B90FUc[/ame]

Someone left a cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
Because it took so long to bake it
and I'll never have that receipe again

Oh nooooooooo


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey! I was going to put that one up - but I forgot.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 3, 2013)

There was a time when I was subjected to this song *every day* at work.  I'd be having a crappy day, and this whiny voice would be admonishing me, "I hope you still feel small when you stand beside the ocean."

Yeah, *bleep* you, lady. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmBSGlXqC4Q]I hope you dance lyrics Lee Ann Womack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet homo Alabama.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought that it could not be any worse than, "Tie a Yellow Ribbon....", but I had forgotten the worse hit song of all time, "Do the Freddie". I know that there is a lot of distortion at the front of this video, but believe me, it is better that way....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE66VvER6rM]Freddie & The Dreamers - Do the Freddie ft. other Hullabaloo Guest Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 3, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> And I love these guys but this? HOY!!
> 
> feeling groovy - YouTube



You're on crack.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube



Negged!

Me, Anything from Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be - YouTube
> ...



The Pearl Jam version rocks.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 3, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube
> ...



Feel free to neg me too. Sweet Homo Alabama is some lame ass, white trash shit that just won't go away. 

Anything from Pink Floyd as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2013)

The Beatles are not exempt

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OseAzFvSo48"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OseAzFvSo48[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Oct 3, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Neil Diamond - Song sung blue 1974 - YouTube



I refer to this song as "Dog Dung Doo."


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 3, 2013)

ANYthing by Neil Diamond!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2013)

Yuk

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmALA8miQY8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmALA8miQY8[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Beatles are not exempt



You're right, but wrong song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdPvN7HOLh8]Revolution 9 - The Beatles (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

Crap with no redeeming qualities..


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 3, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm sorry to have to do this to you all, but it just dosn't get any worse than this:
> 
> 
> Tony Orlando & Dawn - Tie A Yellow Ribbon - YouTube



That was used until Iran released the hostages.  Yellow was the color of the Marines who surrendered to a teenage mob, violating their primary order.  No matter what Carter told them, their duty countermanded that.  By the way, it is a little known fact that Carter enrolled in the Naval Academy so he wouldn't have to fight in World War II.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 3, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to have to do this to you all, but it just dosn't get any worse than this:
> ...



Enrolling in the naval acadamy to avoid going to war was a good plan! In my case, I enrolled at the University of Georgia to avoid going to Vietnam. It worked!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 3, 2013)

ANYTHING by the Jackson Five...ANYTHING!   And dare I say it? Yes, because nobody can track me down...ANYTHING BY MICHAEL JACKSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



That's a good version, though I'm not much of a Pearl Jam fan.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 3, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> ANYthing by Neil Diamond!



This song should be the national anthem...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoCN2LjaQ64]America[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ha80ZaecGkQ]Young Money - Bed Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNKbHJ3PTu4]Kyrie - Mr. Mister (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



As long as you can live with your cowardice and treason, you can convince yourself that there is nothing unmanly about you.  Not many in that spoiled, soft, and selfish generation had legitimate reasons to exempt themselves from the call to battle.  Of course, if we had a democracy instead of an elitist republic, we'd have too much common sense to fight for South Vietnamese trash.  And if we did have a necessary war, we'd demand the end of college deferments and other forms of privileged treason.

As for Carter, I wonder if the other nations exempted their cadets for four years.  Everybody knows that Jimmy Peanut Butter was never the military type.  Of course, as usual on this copycat Internet, if no professional writer has brought this up, my accusation will be ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Way off topic

But your claims about Carter are bullshit. He joined the Naval Academy in the heat of WWII. All he could be sure of was that he would be in uniform. As an 18 year old, he had no idea if the war would last 4 years or twenty years. He graduated near the top of his class and joined the submarine service which was among the most dangerous assignments in the Navy


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 4, 2013)

If he had any interest in fighting for his country, he would have joined one of the military services, or simply allowed himself to be drafted.  That would have given him a let up to get into a service academy when hostilities ended.  The chances that the war would still be going on four years later when he graduated were miniscule.  I had the same chance to go to West Point, but volunteered for Vietnam.

Not that I did any shooting or being shot at, I was a personnel specialist.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting back to music, this wretched song has some of the most laughably bad lyrics ever committed to tape.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhQWND9jKDA]I've Never Been To Me by Charlene with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...




Rambo,
Feel free to follow me to another thread and call me names and use insults there, if you like. This thread is about bad songs.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Dude, you REALLY need to have that plate in your head fixed...you're hallucinating!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh wouldja look at that. Just when I thought I couldn't hate this song more - it's worse live.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-lUBlbJkrQ]Jose Feliciano - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

I refuse to post a sound link to the worst song of all time because it gets stuck in everyone's head and it refuses to go away until you fall into a coma! 

And the worst song of all time is...


Chorus: 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small, small world.

There is just one moon, 
And one golden sun. 
And a smile means, 
Friendship to every one. 
Though the mountains divide, 
And the oceans are wide, 
It's a small world after all.

Chorus: 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small world after all. 
It's a small, small world.

(Repeat ad nauseam until it's permanently etched into your neural synapses.)



it's a small world song lyrics- Words for the it's a small world ride at Disneyland, Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom, Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 6, 2013)

Return volley.

badgers - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> I refuse to post a sound link to the worst song of all time because it gets stuck in everyone's head and it refuses to go away until you fall into a coma!
> 
> And the worst song of all time is...
> 
> ...



God, I hate that song

Got stuck on that freak'n ride about ten feet from the end and they wouldn't let's us climb out.......over and over and over again

People were screaming for them to turn off the song


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 6, 2013)

I might have climbed out anyway!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> I refuse to post a sound link to the worst song of all time because it gets stuck in everyone's head and it refuses to go away until you fall into a coma!
> 
> And the worst song of all time is...
> 
> ...


How about...

_It's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow
coming at the end of every day..._


_or_


_I love you more today than yesterday
but not as much as tomorrow..._


----------



## Borillar (Oct 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI]Brand New Key, pair of roller skates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Oct 9, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Brand New Key, pair of roller skates - YouTube



Ah, Melanie (Safka).  Her career never recovered from this song.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rockland said:


> Ah, Melanie (Safka).  Her career never recovered from this song.



If you mean by "recovered" that she had 3 top 40's at the same time with "Brand New Key" at #1, and was named by Billboard as the top female vocalist of all time, then yeah.....


----------



## Rockland (Oct 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Melanie (Safka).  Her career never recovered from this song.
> ...



A lot of people labeled Melanie as a singer of light fluff, despite only knowing her for "Brand New Key".  Hardly a fair assessment of her range, but it happened.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 9, 2013)

Rockland said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



I had no idea that this song ever made it to the top of the charts. I just remember it being constantly played until I was completely sick of hearing it. Here is another one from that era that was just as annoying.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSNSTerj2Kc]Middle of the Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep - Totp 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mnw9uiYggU]Chicago - Saturday In The Park (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Melanie (Safka).  Her career never recovered from this song.
> ...



What the hell was Billboard smoking!? Never mind. You apparently meant to type "for 1972."


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoiJSDgoDjQ]MERLE HAGGARD - Okie From Muskogee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 11, 2013)

With a passion.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM]America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Oct 11, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> With a passion.
> 
> America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics - YouTube



I can tolerate "A Horse with No Name."  Not so much their followup, "Ventura Highway," where they start babbling about "Alligator lizards in the air."  

I like to think of "Ventura Highway" as a sequel to "A Horse with No Name."  The protagonist is still out in the hot desert sun, and has started hallucinating.  Those aren't alligator lizards in the air.  Those are vultures.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 11, 2013)

Rockland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > With a passion.
> ...



Hate. Loathe. Despise. Will tear radio out of console if this song airs.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 11, 2013)

Zager and Evans followed up "In The Year 2525" with an (sarcasm on) uplifting little ditty (sarcasm off) called "Mr. Turnkey," in which the singer rapes a woman who "led (him) on" in a bar.  Now, he's somehow nailed his wrist to the wall of his jail cell, and is hanging there bleeding to death.  "Tell her I'm sorry."

*retch*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJoTmD7Y43s]Mr Film Noir meets Mr.Turnkey .wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzTdBJUHO8]Take it easy-Eagles with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockland (Oct 11, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Take it easy-Eagles with lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't *hate* the Eagles, but most of their hits have been overplayed to the point where I change the station when they come on the radio.  I honestly wouldn't mind if I never heard "Hotel California" again.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 6, 2013)

/shudder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWst-r26whI]Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRtME-3rcP4]Ohio Express - Yummy Yummy Yummy (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Nov 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAQSZhazYk8]DeBarge - Rhythm Of The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Nov 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b2w8ta-ihk]The Floaters - Float On (Long Version) ABC Records 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Nov 7, 2013)

Borillar said:


> The Floaters - Float On (Long Version) ABC Records 1977 - YouTube



On the other hand, I liked this parody of the song:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLmzZmmK3R4]Cheech Y Chong - Bloat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------

